
A Criminal Gang Used a Drone Swarm to Obstruct an FBI Hostage Raid - esalazar
https://www.defenseone.com/technology/2018/05/criminal-gang-used-drone-swarm-obstruct-fbi-raid/147956/?oref=d-topstory
======
dmix
> Mazel said counter surveillance of law enforcement agents is the fastest-
> growing way that organized criminals are using drones.

Why do I have a feeling this was one of a few rare times the FBI has
encountered drones during a raid?

CI/law enforcement people love to exaggerate high-technology threats... just
like phone encryption a few years back when they already had workarounds for
many years, it only became a problem when it became widespread. The only
difference is they want solutions to be cheap and inexpensive so they always
have a power edge. The fact obvious solutions exist doesn't matter, they want
to be the only ones with that power and they want complete access to that
advantage, regardless of the progress of (consumer) technology.

All this translates to me is a) some high paid consultants selling threat
solutions b) overblown media headlines or c) scare tactics to regulate
technology pre-emptively when it's not really a significant problem.

They should be accepting this as a reality of society and technology and adapt
their surveillance tactics against high-value targets. Instead of trying to
punish regular people for using the technology, as is typically the case.

------
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16992058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16992058)

140+ comments

